# Drinking (Alcohol)



## moonford (Feb 15, 2017)

Do you drink, what are your thoughts on drinking?

(I made this poll private for well....privacy, so don't worry about being judged!)


----------



## Soigne (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't really have the time to drink, but I'm sure I will every now and then in a few years.


----------



## nintendofan85 (Feb 15, 2017)

I chose "Not any more". I've only had one drink in my whole life and it was when I had some wine when I was 10. I personally don't mind people drinking but it's not my thing. I only had some wine when I was 10 because I had a stomachache and my parents insisted it would make it feel better, but it only felt worse.


----------



## moonford (Feb 15, 2017)

nintendofan85 said:


> I chose "Not any more". I've only had one drink in my whole life and it was when I had some wine when I was 10. I personally don't mind people drinking but it's not my thing. I only had some wine when I was 10 because I had a stomachache and my parents insisted it would make it feel better, but it only felt worse.



Oh dear....


----------



## Aquari (Feb 15, 2017)

i have some alcohol (usually mixed in some other drink like soda or some kind of juice), once in a *blue moon*


----------



## Emizel (Feb 15, 2017)

Sometimes... usually, only when I go to a party


----------



## UglyMonsterFace (Feb 15, 2017)

I love having cocktails at restaurants (they're just so pretty and delicious!) and having drinks with friends during game nights. I do get drunk occasionally at clubs, but never to the point that I can't make smart decisions. And probably only once every year or two anyway. I don't have a problem with people drinking as long as it's in moderation and they can be responsible. And I don't judge people for not drinking, either. As long as you are having fun and being smart, I don't mind if you're drunk or sober.


----------



## DarkDesertFox (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't drink and don't want to. I don't like alcohol being used as an excuse to have fun at parties, a substitute for depression, people getting drunk off of it, and so forth. I don't really care if people have it on occasion. As long as you're not pressuring me or causing potential harm to people around you, I'm okay with it.


----------



## seliph (Feb 15, 2017)

This is almost a repeat of my thoughts on smoking but w/e

I don't drink and I will never drink. Plus it just tastes like garbage.

I hate it (more than smoking though tbh) and wish it was abolished (or just... way more tightly moderated somehow?) but if other people want to drink then I'm not going to stop them. As long as they aren't getting drunk within the vicinity of me, which is why I avoid places that revolve around alcohol like bars and clubs and all that.

That being said I realize it is a painful addiction and that people with said addiction need help and it isn't something you can just stop automatically.


----------



## ams (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm in the "not anymore" category. I would say that I lost touch with my culture during my teenage years and would go to parties and drink like everyone else. Now I live much more congruently with the values I was raised with which includes no alcohol or other drugs.


----------



## nostalgibra (Feb 15, 2017)

I think most any type of alcohol by itself is nasty and vile and I can't stand more than a few sips. Girly mixed drinks are ok though, but I really have no interest in drinking in general.


----------



## Britterbee (Feb 15, 2017)

I used to drink all the time, mostly alone. I'm now on medication that can't be mixed with alcohol, which is probably for the best since drinking isn't very good for you.
Still, I miss those nights where I would just sit down and binge watch cartoons with a whole vegan pizza and half a bottle of wine.


----------



## Nightmares (Feb 15, 2017)

I've been drunk once, and had alcohol on 3/4 occasions...so....guess I'll just choose sometimes?


----------



## Peter (Feb 15, 2017)

Been drinking at house parties since I was about 14/15 because that's what was cool to do at the time I guess, but thinking about it I actually don't regret it - me and my friends used to have so much fun every weekend. Nowadays we go out to clubs and bars a lot, and if when we have meals we tend to get drinks with food too.


----------



## Red Cat (Feb 15, 2017)

I'll have a drink occasionally, but it's not something I do very often.


----------



## piichinu (Feb 15, 2017)

No other stuff tastes better like Shirley temples or orange juice or apple cider


----------



## Haskell (Feb 15, 2017)

Sometimes... but... not of age so can't do much... it's limited.


----------



## oaristos (Feb 15, 2017)

I drink sometimes. Particularly, I always have some wine at home, it's great to drink a glass after a long day.


----------



## thatawkwardkid (Feb 15, 2017)

I don't drink and I don't plan on drinking.


----------



## Nuclear Bingo (Feb 15, 2017)

I drink roughly once or twice a month. It's definitely not good for anyone, but I don't think it's bad thing to have drinking as a legal activity.  even if some people abuse it and make poor decisions under the influence


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 15, 2017)

Teabagel said:


> i have some alcohol (usually mixed in some other drink like soda or some kind of juice), once in a blue moon



is that pun.... once in a "blue moon"? its a brand of beer


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 15, 2017)

I drink pretty often, at least every weekend. Never enough to get drunk and definitely never enough to get sick or hung over. 

Actually, I have a bit of a confession:


Spoiler



I get a lot more active around here when I'm tipsy. If you want to play a game of guess whether Soda Fox is drinking and ask me, I will answer you honestly and probably ramble really in depth with you about whatever you want.


----------



## Aquari (Feb 15, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> is that pun.... once in a "blue moon"? its a brand of beer



oh wow! i didnt even notice that!!, i guess it was, even tho ive never tried blue moon!


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 15, 2017)

uh, I would be what you call a frequent user. School and work is hard and nothing takes the edge off better to me than an ice cold beer. It can definitely be a social thing, and I love that atmosphere of it. Do I pressure those around me who don't drink to do it, absolutely not, its a personal choice and you should honor whatever someone wants to do. This post is making me want to open a beer.....

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> uh, I would be what you call a frequent user. School and work is hard and nothing takes the edge off better to me than an ice cold beer. It can definitely be a social thing, and I love that atmosphere of it. Do I pressure those around me who don't drink to do it, absolutely not, its a personal choice and you should honor whatever someone wants to do. This post is making me want to open a beer.....



people are gonna think I'm an alcoholic or something.... but no. I took a class on wine, and becoming more open to trying different beers, worked as a bartender and enjoyed making/ experimenting with cocktails.

- - - Post Merge - - -



toadsworthy said:


> uh, I would be what you call a frequent user. School and work is hard and nothing takes the edge off better to me than an ice cold beer. It can definitely be a social thing, and I love that atmosphere of it. Do I pressure those around me who don't drink to do it, absolutely not, its a personal choice and you should honor whatever someone wants to do. This post is making me want to open a beer.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



also... come party with me, but only if you are of legal age to drink lol


----------



## mogyay (Feb 15, 2017)

i love alcohol. i hate hangovers though so i don't drink as much as i'd like (i work weekends) but whenever i get the chance i'm ok drowning myself in prosecco


----------



## Soda Fox (Feb 15, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> uh, I would be what you call a frequent user. School and work is hard and nothing takes the edge off better to me than an ice cold beer. It can definitely be a social thing, and I love that atmosphere of it. Do I pressure those around me who don't drink to do it, absolutely not, its a personal choice and you should honor whatever someone wants to do. This post is making me want to open a beer.....
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ...



If it's any consolation I don't think you're an alcoholic. Imo an alcoholic can't stop even when it costs then their job, ability at school, their families, etc. It's all about knowing your limits.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 15, 2017)

Soda Fox said:


> If it's any consolation I don't think you're an alcoholic. Imo an alcoholic can't stop even when it costs then their job, ability at school, their families, etc. It's all about knowing your limits.



yeah I may drink too much some nights and suffer for it the next day, but I plan these nights ahead of time and don't look for sympathy for it lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



mogyay said:


> i love alcohol. i hate hangovers though so i don't drink as much as i'd like (i work weekends) but whenever i get the chance i'm ok drowning myself in prosecco



prosecco is bomb

- - - Post Merge - - -



It's 7:20 on a wednesday


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 15, 2017)

^New Belgium? They're the Budweiser of craft beer. 

I drink, sometimes too often. Much better than when I was actively backpacking, I had a serious problem then. Knowing my limits means I very rarely get absolutely ****faced though so I'm overall pretty functional. Every Wednesday I attend a board/card gaming meetup that rotates to different breweries so I'm guaranteed to be drinking that night.

My roommate & I also have a full bar setup but I only really ever use it when I have friends over or I'm pre-gaming for an event.


----------



## toadsworthy (Feb 15, 2017)

lostineverfreeforest said:


> ^New Belgium? They're the Budweiser of craft beer.
> 
> I drink, sometimes too often. Much better than when I was actively backpacking, I had a serious problem then. Knowing my limits means I very rarely get absolutely ****faced though so I'm overall pretty functional. Every Wednesday I attend a board/card gaming meetup that rotates to different breweries so I'm guaranteed to be drinking that night.
> 
> My roommate & I also have a full bar setup but I only really ever use it when I have friends over or I'm pre-gaming for an event.



Don't be one of those people who judges based on taste in beer! I do like all the light domestics, and I said I was getting into beer still


----------



## uyumin (Feb 15, 2017)

I like drinking beer in the summer but, not more than a bottle. I wouldn't drink more than one and can't anyways.
I also think drinking is ok.


----------



## Zireael (Feb 15, 2017)

Drinking is alright, as long as it's in moderation. For me it is definitely more of a social thing so I'll never drink alone, it's always with family or friends, and _very_ rarely. Last time I went a little overboard, but good times were had so I can't complain.

I tried beer not too long ago. Couldn't stand it lol.


----------



## WynterFrost (Feb 15, 2017)

Only sometimes. Even though I'm legally allowed to drink I still feel a bit weird about it even though I'm almost 20.


----------



## Corrie (Feb 15, 2017)

I like drinking every now and again. I only drink juice with vodka in it.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 15, 2017)

Sometimes, like 5 times a year at dinners, Christmas... I would drink more if I had money for that. When I was little I was stealing drinks adults let on the tables at parties, so the first time I got drunk I was 18 months old, since I learned to hold my liquor.


----------



## Twisterheart (Feb 15, 2017)

Never have, never will.

95% of the people in my family used to be, or are alcoholics. It is very bad, and I don't want anything to do with it. I see how it makes people and I want no part in it.


----------



## Oblivia (Feb 15, 2017)

I understand the appeal of social drinking and partook on very rare occasions during college, but losing the ability to think and behave rationally freaks me out. I'm too much of a control freak and it's just really not my thing.


----------



## Envy (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm not sure there's a poll option for me. A few months after I turned 21 I tried a little bit. Even saying "a little" might be exaggerating. I had sips of beer and it was awful. It...tasted like I'd imagine what urine would taste like. Why would I drink that? Yuck! I had a sip of a fruity drink, and it made me gag, and overall didn't taste special... If I want something fruity I'll just drink juice.

I quickly decided it simply wasn't a taste worth acquiring. So I fit into the "Never will, it's disgusting" category, but I did try a little in the beginning. _A little_.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 15, 2017)

Envy said:


> I'm not sure there's a poll option for me. A few months after I turned 21 I tried a little bit. Even saying "a little" might be exaggerating. I had sips of beer and it was awful. It...tasted like I'd imagine what urine would taste like. Why would I drink that? Yuck! I had a sip of a fruity drink, and it made me gag, and overall didn't taste special... If I want something fruity I'll just drink juice.
> 
> I quickly decided it simply wasn't a taste worth acquiring. So I fit into the "Never will, it's disgusting" category, but I did try a little in the beginning. _A little_.




Lot of commoner beers taste like cat pee and stuff like coolers are rather disgusting. I think you should start with high quality champagne


----------



## Invisible again (Feb 15, 2017)

I'm still underage, but I don't plan to drink alcohol at all once I am. Accidentally tasted it once 'cause parents made smoothies and I got confused over which one was alcohol-free and which one wasn't, and it tasted really gross to me that I spit it out immediately. Never again. lol


----------



## Envy (Feb 15, 2017)

Aniko said:


> Lot of commoner beers taste like cat pee and stuff like coolers are rather disgusting. I think you should start with high quality champagne



No thanks. As I noted in the end, it isn't a taste worth acquiring for me. It's for the best, and I'm happy that way.


----------



## BrinaLouWho (Feb 15, 2017)

Never will, I have no desire to.


----------



## toddishott (Feb 15, 2017)

Ive been drinking a lot more per week. Not everyday or anything but at least 2-3 times a week. Its usually just one or two drinks. I dont do any clubs or go to bars, I just drink at my house while playing games or just hanging out with friends.


----------



## Tessie (Feb 15, 2017)

I stopped A LOT.
2016 was the biggest drinking point of my life. For some reason, I started seeing a guy who was a bad influence and picked up drinking since he was a big one. Every single week I was pissed drunk at least once and weekends you could find me at a bar with about $40 tab still open.

I loved liquor, and taking shots because it was quick and I was drunk fast. Whiskey was my go to, following vodka. I got so bad I started drinking out of the bottle. I just loved being drunk and outgoing, all my social anxiety went away and everyone loved me.

But it's poison, it truly is. I stopped seeing the guy and I stopped drinking and I'm honestly happy about it in the end.


I drink for real special occasions now though, or at least thats what I tell myself now lol


----------



## Hopeless Opus (Feb 15, 2017)

on new year's i had some and i got super exhausted. for some reason alcohol makes me really sleepy lol
but i really enjoyed it. it was the first time i ever drank even a little bit. i'd tasted wine before but it was hardly a sip and it tasted nasty. lol


----------



## Aniko (Feb 16, 2017)

Envy said:


> No thanks. As I noted in the end, it isn't a taste worth acquiring for me. It's for the best, and I'm happy that way.



More for me!!!  

I just meant to say that even me who likes it, don't drink at parties because most of the time it's cheap beers and drinks that taste like cat pee.


----------



## Flare (Feb 16, 2017)

Not a fan of drinking. 
Never will be either.


----------



## Loriii (Feb 16, 2017)

I only do it occasionally. Usually during New Year's Eve and birthdays or sometimes when I feel like to, but not more than 5 times a year.


----------



## lostineverfreeforest (Feb 16, 2017)

toadsworthy said:


> Don't be one of those people who judges based on taste in beer! I do like all the light domestics, and I said I was getting into beer still



Haha I'm just teasing.  I'll drink pretty much anything myself, especially on a hot summer day.


----------



## baileyanne94 (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm mainly a social drinker; I rarely buy it or drink on my own. People should responsibly enjoy drinks, I just don't appreciate how 'ok' alcohol is compared to things that are far less dangerous. If you're gonna get drunk, don't make trouble for others. 
Otherwise, drinking can be fun. Thankfully I can hold my liquor well and don't get hangovers. Maybe there are some heavier drinkers who would be jealous of that? 
It can be fun sometimes to taste different types of alcohol, some are icky of course and some are actually pretty ok, some possibly grow on you.


----------



## Soraru (Feb 16, 2017)

very rarely. usually for social gathering or when its part of my culture to drink with elders. and when i do, its in very small amounts. i never really had beer or wine, just sake. but i guess i could try them in the future.


----------



## forestyne (Feb 16, 2017)

I drink super heavy when I do drink lmao. But not always, so I put sometimes. I get wasted. I don't have a problem with it. People who can drink are fun. I can't wait for Glastonbury.

My only criticism is that alcohol is a depressant and I tend to cry when I'm hammered.


----------



## Metal Scorpion (Feb 16, 2017)

I have taken a drink before. It just isn't my thing, and I definitely won't drink again after my uncle died a few years ago. He was at one point of his life an alcoholic, and it, along with drugs ruined his life.


----------



## LinkToTheWorld (Feb 16, 2017)

I never touch it anymore, it would react too badly with my medication anyway but I don't like what it does to people either. Seen too many people change after a couple of glasses of wine. 
Just have bad memories of it and that alone would put me off


----------



## AccfSally (Feb 16, 2017)

I never thought of drinking, not that I think it's disgusting (like why would I say it's disgusting if I never had one before). I just don't want to.


----------



## arle (Feb 16, 2017)

As you get older, when your party days end or when you get tired after partying hard for years and years, getting drunk becomes such a chore  it's just not worth it to me much anymore XD

plus, when i used to party drink, i'd go HARD. go big or go home lol. i could drain a bottle of tequila in a matter of hours, it's a wonder i didn't ever get hurt XD


----------



## ali.di.magix (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm neutral on the situation to be honest. My friends have a super bad view on alcohol, which has (unfortunately?) influenced me. And I mean real bad, as if one drink will get you absolutely drunk and they'd look at me in horror if I drunk something. Since they don't drink when we're at a get together, I don't drink either. 

Then again, I don't feel the need to drink either so I'm fine without having it. But I've been brought up around alcohol; my grandads and dad have always liked alcohol (not alcoholics though). It's just never been a big deal to me since it's always been there and somewhat available to me. I'm willing to have a few drinks, which I have, but I don't know how I feel about being downright drunk.


----------



## animalcrisscross (Feb 16, 2017)

i miss the days where i could drink all night and be fine in the morning. now if i drink more than 3 beers it's like i get pneumonia for a week.

i only drink on holidays and sometimes when i'm out with friends now. nothing good ever happens when you're drunk tbh. 

just don't drink and drive.


----------



## OLoveLy (Feb 16, 2017)

I never drink alcohol because I'm still young... ? Cx


----------



## cornimer (Feb 16, 2017)

I've never had a drink and don't plan on it, alcohol smells disgusting to me and I don't wish to consume it. Also getting drunk just does not interest me at all.


----------



## TarzanGirl (Feb 16, 2017)

I have never been much of a drinker. I maybe have a drink a month so I don't know what option that is.


----------



## moonford (Feb 16, 2017)

TarzanGirl said:


> I have never been much of a drinker. I maybe have a drink a month so I don't know what option that is.



I'd say "sometimes" would suit you.


----------



## Candlehearts (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm a social drinker - in my community of friends we'll go out to events and drink a bit, but that's really it. I love wine so that's pretty much my go-to drink, so I don't drink anything heavy.


----------



## Sepia (Feb 16, 2017)

I've tried it a number of times  through family and friends but overall I dislike the taste. I'll try drinks but I haven't found any that hasn't tasted horrible yet. It's always the same aftertaste and that aftertaste puts me off.

I don't have any problems with those that do drink though. Just don't rely on a substance to entertain yourself.


----------



## visibleghost (Feb 16, 2017)

i dont drink. if i started it wouldnt be because i enjoyed it, it'd probably be just another bad coping thing lol.

alcoholism and extreme drinking habits are really normalised and i dont think thats good. it ruins a lot of lives and i think it is worrying how it is seen as normal to get drunk af regularly and how people who dont drink are seen as cowards or weird and pushed to drink


----------



## Ghost Soda (Feb 16, 2017)

I don't know what to answer because I've never drank alcohol in my life and while I'm not totally against the idea it's not something I have set-in-stone plans on doing.


----------



## Romaki (Feb 16, 2017)

Not interested in it. Someone mixed it in my drink once without me knowing and it just made me feel ill.


----------



## Aniko (Feb 16, 2017)

I'm under the impression that drinking=getting drunk here. Was it the question? If so, I don't get drunk, I hate that but I do drink sometimes moderately, and only good stuff, I don't drink for the sake of drinking.


----------



## Leela (Feb 16, 2017)

I occasionally drink alcohol if it's expected of me in social situations, but not in large quantities by any means. I've never been drunk and it's not something I'd be comfortable with. It helps that most of my friends are 18 and I'm 17, so if they ever go out drinking for now, I can just say I don't have a fake ID (which I don't), so I can't go.


----------



## KaydeeKrunk (Feb 18, 2017)

I drink sometimes, usually on my days off I'll have a few drinks and chill, on a rare occasion I will actually get drunk, but I am the funnest kind of drunk where everything is 1000% more hilarious and I remember literally everything I do.


----------



## Weiland (Feb 18, 2017)

It's disgusting if you get full-blown wasted on it. But if it's just a social drink or drinking by yourself, I'm all for it. I only drink beer though.


----------



## moonford (Feb 18, 2017)

Aniko said:


> I'm under the impression that drinking=getting drunk here. Was it the question? If so, I don't get drunk, I hate that but I do drink sometimes moderately, and only good stuff, I don't drink for the sake of drinking.



No, read the op. I'm asking you whether you drink or not and what you think about drinking.


----------



## Celestefey (Feb 18, 2017)

I do drink but not like on a regular basis. Usually only at parties or if I'm with close friends. :') I've been drunk a good few times in my life, I get drunk very quickly. I've only ever been badly badly drunk once, but I blame a friend for that...


----------



## Heyden (Feb 18, 2017)

I've tried beer/wine before, didn't taste that amazing but whatever. I'd rather stay away from it though since my dad's got sort of alcohol problems, not severe, but he tends to get super drunk and verbally abuse us eh


----------



## Ehingen Guy (Feb 18, 2017)

I drink, but not often. Mostly at parties or special occasions. When you live in an area with five breweries, it ain't easy to stay sober.


----------



## GhulehGirl (Feb 18, 2017)

I have tried sips of a couple different things (like beer)  in my youth, but the taste and smell were enough to put me off it for life and i'm glad of that. I don't smoke or do drugs either.


----------



## Ichigo. (Feb 18, 2017)

i drink sometimes but never to the point of getting plastered. i don't like losing control of my thoughts/actions so i limit myself. i don't think i get drunk that easily though? for my size at least. and i think drinking is fine, but i'm more of a in moderation person. but alcohol is expensive anyway so it's easy to not drink too often when i'm out lmao


----------



## Tao (Feb 18, 2017)

I drink occasionally. 

I do only try to drink to the point where I'm 'more social', but it's a fine line, so there's a lot of interesting anecdotes I have collected. Nothing bad, just stuff I wouldn't have done otherwise...Waking up with an adorable little kitten sleeping in my coat pocket is an anecdote I'm not ashamed of having.

Doesn't help that I drink the 'girly drinks' either, because they taste nice and have fun names like 'rainbow dust'. They're easy to knock back quickly since they just taste like fruit and candy, as well as having a pretty high % considering how little is actually in the glass, so it's easy to lose track of how much I've had.



As long as you're not an 'awful' drunk though (aggressive, violent, sex pest, etc) I don't see a problem, just drink in moderation...Like, yano, how you should consume pretty much everything else. If you are 'awful' then sorry, but drinking isn't for you.


----------



## e-puff (Feb 18, 2017)

I drink beer for the flavor, not really the effect.


----------



## Psydye (Feb 19, 2017)

I drink occasionally, usually once or twice a month. I like beer, more for the taste though rather than getting drunk(though that's a nice side-effect). I try to get decent liquor but sometimes my budget just won't allow me and I have to get some cheap bum wine or something.


----------



## xiaonu (Feb 19, 2017)

I'll drink socially, once in awhile. I think in moderation, its okay. 
There was a time I got so drunk that I blacked out, and didn't remember even coming home. I guess my friend's drove me home. 
Most alcohol tastes really awful honestly, I think it was whisky. Soju is pretty sweet when mixed with yakult or fruit juice. 
I think I honestly just drink because I'm not good in social situations and it helps me relax a bit, or tolerate really annoying people.


----------



## Chicha (Feb 19, 2017)

I don't consider myself a drinker. I grew up with alcoholics in my family so I always dreaded family events/parties as a child. I recall it being incredibly embarrassing and stressful. It was awful. I'm completely fine with anyone drinking as long as you don't become obnoxious or endanger anyone.

I do appreciate wine once or at most twice a year. Most of the time, I'm driving and I don't have much interest to drink.


----------



## SockHead (Feb 19, 2017)

stupid poll doesn't have results so i know who's cool and who's 12


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm probably an alcoholic tbh.


----------



## stormynight166 (Feb 20, 2017)

I'm in between being an alcoholic and an every-so-often type of person. I love it, but due to the fact that I'm not yet 21, I can't have it all the time, or else I have to sneak it in. I prefer wine and such over beer though. Beer is just disgusting.


----------



## Soot Sprite (Feb 20, 2017)

I drink pretty regularly. I don't get drunk, but I do drink a lot of wine and vodka.


----------



## Feraligator (Feb 20, 2017)

I drink quite a lot because getting drunk is fun lol

And I'm not kidding, I love a good night out


----------



## glow (Feb 20, 2017)

i really love beer and wine. when i drink to enjoy it, and not simply just to get drunk, that's what i like to drink. but if i just wanna get drunk i'll just drink hard liquor


----------



## SockHead (Feb 20, 2017)

yeungling is my standby after work


----------



## Dim (Feb 20, 2017)

No, I am not 21 yet and when I get to that age I don't plan to considering how bad alcohol addiction is in my family. My mom has been highly addicted to it for many years and literally has no control over her drinking. My dad would respond to it by trying stop her from drinking by force but learned it made it worse along with their relationship so he stopped and tried to live with it. As for my brothers, I thought they would never touch that stuff but to my surprise, they ended up drinking when they reached 21. One of them ended up in the hospital due to alcohol poisoning but I think he learned his lesson. My younger brother even drinks and he is not 21. He isn't even older than me! I find it funny how they judged my mom for heavy drinking all the time yet they do it now. I am so glad I don't do it to myself. I feel once I start I will get addicted to it so I will not drink a single ounce of that stuff.


----------



## Greys0n (Feb 21, 2017)

i drink socially, only in a nice company, but it's not interesting to drink alone


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Feb 21, 2017)

I absolutely cannot stand the smell or taste of alcohol. I've tried little sips of many alcoholic beverages and they all made me gag.

I don't mind if others drink as long as they don't go beyond "tipsy" or whatever "buzzed" is. I've seen people drunk of their a** and it's certainly not a pretty sight.


----------



## Buttonsy (Oct 19, 2019)

I drink on occasion but not very often, I've been getting more into merlot lately though.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 19, 2019)

Nope, I will never drink alcohol in my life.


----------



## Cheryll (Oct 19, 2019)

I can't handle alcohol. Its just in my genes, I can't drink without getting red.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 19, 2019)

I don't drink anymore.


----------



## MelloDimensions (Oct 19, 2019)

All the time, but it's mostly social drinking.  I had it before where I was drinking heavily, and I can say I regret a lot of those days.  So now when I do drink it's a small amount, but despite it all I still drink pretty much everyday.  I had way worse vices before, so drinking everyday has substituted all those, and regardless of what you may think of that, I am way better than ever.


----------



## xSuperMario64x (Oct 19, 2019)

I'll never drink alcohol. I've tried many different kinds throughout my life, and they've all tasted absolutely horrible. I honestly don't know how people can drink (or why they would want to anyways).

EDIT: Wow I didn't realize I already commented here lol
Oh well, my opinion still stands.


----------



## moonbyu (Oct 19, 2019)

i'm currently a minor so it'll be a while until i'm able to drink.


----------



## Oldcatlady (Oct 19, 2019)

I drink socially, but only get cocktails or the sweetest one possible lol. 
Otherwise I’d never buy it for myself. It doesn’t taste good and the diuretic effect is too strong on me so it makes me dehydrated and sick


----------



## Laconic (Oct 20, 2019)

I've never drank and never will, not that I care either way if anyone else does ! 
I got turned off from ever trying because of where I live, I'd see people getting ambulance rides home from drinking themselves into that state all the time, people passed out at bars or on benches. I had friends who legit would go out drinking (where I live people would throw mountain parties where you basically just get drunk in the woods), and would be too out of it to walk home, so they'd just sleep outside LOL. 

Oh, and, there's a local homeless man who legitimately gets drunk and does crazy stunts for quarters so he can buy more. Like most commonly, he'll hit his head against a meter if people give him a quarter...…

I decided I would never fall into the same category as any of these people, so I never drank.


----------



## LadyDestani (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't drink and never will. Alcohol smells terrible to me and I don't think I would like the taste of any kind of alcoholic drink. I'm also not crazy about the idea of hangovers or the other consequences of drinking too much. I also stay away from it because I have an addictive personality and don't want to take my chances. There have been alcoholics in my family, so that kind of pushed me away from the stuff at an early age.

I don't judge anyone who drinks responsibly, though. Everyone has their vices and as long as you're not abusing it, I don't think alcohol is that bad.


----------



## LottieandSoul (Oct 20, 2019)

Yeah sometimes, I don't try to make a habit of it though.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 20, 2019)

Yeah, I do. I fully understand people who don't do it because they had bad experiences or couldn't control it. As long people don't nag on others for doing it and thinking it's cool to not do it or be straight edge or that kinda stuff. 

As long as people don't get the annoying kind of drunk/starts doing bad stuff etc. I don't really care.


----------



## Noctis (Oct 20, 2019)

I don't drink. I've tried it and taste gross. You'll find me drinking red wine but in very rare occasions.


----------



## auroral (Oct 20, 2019)

I'm def of age to be drinking, I just can't because it doesn't mix well with my depression medication. I think I've had three drinks in my entire life. The first was some vodka and orange juice my ex boyfriend gave me (disgusting), the second was a wine cooler my cousin gave me one time when i was staying at her house in the middle of the summer and she lost electricity (actually pretty tasty), and the third was..... some kind of shot with root beer my dad made me last autumn when I stayed with him. I think he said it was supposed to taste like cinnamon toast crunch. As an avid cinnamon toast crunch eater, i can tell u for certain that it did not taste like cinnamon toast crunch. It tasted like Disgusting Cinnamon Root Beer(tm). 

Anyway, I don't really feel like I'm missing out, much. Living with a severely alcoholic boyfriend for a while was enough to turn me off of it.


----------



## Saylor (Oct 20, 2019)

I'll have a drink occasionally, but for the most part it's not really my thing. I used to drink wine sometimes with a friend and we'd just hang out in my room and play games, so I can enjoy drinking in that kind of setting, but I'm not as into it if I'm alone or with big groups of people. I can't stomach very many kinds of drinks anyway unless it's something that doesn't even taste like it has alcohol in it.


----------



## Tessie (Oct 20, 2019)

i had a really bad drinking phase about three years ago because i started seeing this guy who was pretty much an alcoholic. the terrible things you do when you like someone lol.

but yeah we'd get plastered on hard liquor about 3-4x/week. i remember mixing whiskey with vodka, seeing doubles in my vision, waking up and not remembering how i even got to where i was, seeing i spent $80 at the bar the other night, being awfully promiscuous and risking my health

im so glad that phase is over. i dont drink at all anymore; the smell repulses me to even take a sip. do not recommend folks!!! alcohol is literal posion, do you liver a favor.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Oct 20, 2019)

Tessie said:


> i remember mixing whiskey with vodka,* seeing doubles in my vision*


lol that reminds me of my early 20s. Hella trippy projector vision lol Yea I stopped to. Not worth wasting the liver.


----------



## Reginald Fairfield (Oct 21, 2019)

I did have the opportunity to try a delightful brown sugar bourbon. Smells like a cinnamon roll. I do like a nice hard soda at the end of a work week. I might recommend a hard soda or Mai Tai to anyone that would want to try something new.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 21, 2019)

I went to vote in this poll for all the time, because I'm an avid drinker.... and already put my vote in it. i know myself too well


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Oct 21, 2019)

I don’t drink and I don’t feel like this should be on the forums lol


----------



## Hat' (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't drink and I never will.
All of my friends do though so that's a bit hard for me... I just never go to their parties because I have a very hard time seeing people I love drinking. Seeing them drunk makes me extremely uncomfrotable and I just wish they'd stop it. Thankfully when we do sleep-overs they don't drink because we're only between ourselves.
I think alcohol tastes horrible, no matter which one. And needing it to have fun seems a bit sad, I guess. I know it can help some people to feel more at ease, but I don't think that's a solution.

I guess my hatred for alcohol comes from a past trauma were my perfectly clean ex drank in a party and french kissed random ppl, smoked and did all kinds of things like that. That traumatized me forever.
I'm happy that my mom doesn't drink (she only does in small amounts during big events) though. It would've been very hard for me if she did.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 21, 2019)

Never have and never will. I once taste a bit of alcohol and almost poked so gross was it for me. Just
the smell of it is sometimes already enough for me to feel sick.


----------



## Soigne (Oct 21, 2019)

Soigne said:


> I don't really have the time to drink, but I'm sure I will every now and then in a few years.



been drunk nightly since turning 21 lol


----------



## Bowie (Oct 21, 2019)

I drink every weekend. I live near Soho in London, so, every chance I get I just get completely wasted. One time I blacked out and woke up on a club stairway. I’ve never had a hangover, though, so I guess I’m just taking advantage of that.


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 21, 2019)

I don't remember when I voted in this poll but I guess I never posted here. My answer is still "Not anymore". I've always been a lightweight (genetic thing) and never enjoyed getting drunk. I also started at an age before I was legal (rebellious stage lol) in hopes to fit in with my club-going friends at the time. I loved clubbing but I hated drinking so it was hard to hang out with my friends without falling into that peer pressure. I got burned out real quickly and when I actually was of age to drink, I just had no interest at all. My interests changed too and met my best friends who also do not like drinking, so it all worked out for me  The last time I had a drink was last year around this time when I was in Tokyo for work. I got wasted and almost missed my check out time. Good reminder that alcohol and I don't mix... That said, I don't necessarily _dislike_ the taste of alcohol. I like most beers. I just can't enjoy it because I get wasted too easily.


----------



## toadsworthy (Oct 21, 2019)

Dizzy sounds like a cheap date


----------



## dizzy bone (Oct 21, 2019)

toadsworthy said:


> Dizzy sounds like a cheap date



I'm a one shot wonder.


----------



## MarzipanDragyn (Oct 21, 2019)

Despite the fact that I'll be allowed to by the end of the month, I don't ever plan on trying alcohol. I don't feel like screwing up my health, and the smell of it alone gives me a headache.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 22, 2019)

There's nothing more ecstatic than having a glass or two of nicely brewed one as a good chaperone of your fabulous dinner.
But unfortunately I'm recommended to not drink anymore because it makes my Sleep Apnea Syndrome go worse. So for me, sadly "not anymore"..... Though I still crave those rapture, soooo very much!

Also it's sad to see not few people consider it a-no. I'm assuming nasty image of bad drinking (like addiction or cheap strong booze) must be affecting somewhat. Good drink and appropriate amount is good to help your blood circulation~ guys.


----------



## Lyraa (Oct 22, 2019)

Not really, I can't remember the last time I drank alcohol tbh. I don't like most of them and I only really like fruity ciders like Rekorderlig and Kopparberg, I like white wine too but that's as far as my taste goes really.


----------



## Jason Voorhees (Oct 22, 2019)

It's always fun until someonethat may or may not be meslides down the face of a cliff.


----------



## AlyssaAC (Oct 22, 2019)

No thank you. I never done it and I never will. It just tastes soo bad and I don't understand how people can drink soo much of it. No offense to anyone. I just don't like it.


----------



## MapleSilver (Oct 22, 2019)

I've only had one taste of alcohol, which was a sip of red wine. Not nearly enough to get drunk and I found it disgusting. I don't see any appeal in getting drunk, so if I don't even like the taste, why drink it?


----------



## Shellzilla_515 (Oct 22, 2019)

Despite being in the legal drinking age, I will never drink alcohol, even if others offer me some. I have the choice to refuse, and I don't understand why some get pulled into it.


----------



## Blueskyy (Oct 22, 2019)

I do, but I'm trying to replace it with other activities I love that are more healthy and mindful for me. In fact, I'm hanging out on here more like old days because I'm on New Leaf more. It just brings a few minutes of calm to my day.


----------



## Princess Mipha (Oct 23, 2019)

I'm one of the rare bavarians that is hating beer and alcohol in general.
I tried Orangejuice with Champagne or whatever is was once for new year but it disgusted me,
so my Mom made me just the Orangejuice with Grenadinesyrup inside.. x)

I also tried beer (obviously that's a must, at least where I come from) and some wine.. 
everything is disgusting to me. The only thing I can accept to drink is apple cider, but that's
more like a very lightly alcoholic apple juice!


----------



## SolarInferno (Oct 24, 2019)

I enjoy a drink every now and again. Used to have a can every other day, but now it's usually one a week or less. Tried drinking to the point I was drunk once, but after the hangover I decided never again - don't get how anyone can enjoy doing it frequently. Had one time also that I had a few too many shots and lay down which was a very bad idea, since then I haven't really been able to enjoy the taste of alcohol as much. Nowadays I usually just buy different types of liquer or more expensive rums to try for the flavour, it's nice if you don't drink too often.


----------



## visibleghost (Oct 24, 2019)

since i last commented here two and a half years ago i have changed quite a bit but i still don't drink and i don't think i will start any time soon. i have never drunk enough to become drunk and i don't feel a need to, so i won't. i have a lot of reasons to not drink, the most obvious ones being my medication and mental health, money, that i don't like the taste and that i don't really want to. when my friends go out drinking i usually stay at home because i don't enjoy going out, especially not when everyone else is drinking a lot, but when we're hanging out and they are drinking i just refrain and everyone is chill about it. i think it's important to not be pressured into drinking when you're not comfortable with it or don't want to and anyone who is mean about it needs to chill out.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Also it's sad to see not few people consider it a-no. I'm assuming nasty image of bad drinking (like addiction or cheap strong booze) must be affecting somewhat. Good drink and appropriate amount is good to help your blood circulation~ guys.



I guess they had experiences and don't want to tell the world which is okay, however if it's just "cool kids image" not to drink today I'd rather be uncool lol. And yeah sometimes I need to get drunk lol it helps.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> if it's just "cool kids image" not to drink today I'd rather be uncool lol. And yeah sometimes I need to get drunk lol it helps.


Hahaha. xD Though, getting drunk is bad for health! Sheila~


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2019)

RedTropicalPeachyFish said:


> Hahaha. xD Though, getting drunk is bad for health! Sheila~



Yeah it's not like I drink every day, more like once, rarely twice a week or such.


----------



## Midoriya (Oct 24, 2019)

Sheila said:


> I guess they had experiences and don't want to tell the world which is okay, however if it's just "cool kids image" not to drink today I'd rather be uncool lol. And yeah sometimes I need to get drunk lol it helps.



Actually for me at least, I didn?t have any experiences but just have a personal preference and a vow I made when I was 14 to never drink.  I never go back on my vows, so yeah.

I don?t know how it is for others though.  You?re right that there may be some who don?t want to tell the world about their experiences, which is fine.


----------



## Alienfish (Oct 24, 2019)

Shinichi said:


> Actually for me at least, I didn’t have any experiences but just have a personal preference and a vow I made when I was 14 to never drink.  I never go back on my vows, so yeah.
> 
> I don’t know how it is for others though.  You’re right that there may be some who don’t want to tell the world about their experiences, which is fine.



Yeah, I mean as long as you have a legit reason for not to I don't care, but I have a feeling people want this weird prud/ent image sometimes. Like it's one thing if you ^^above or just don't like the taste, there are some booze I don't like either. But yeah drinking is not bad as long as you can control it. Some can't and I have respect for them and that they can't.

However it's like 90s straight edge revival at some point and I'm like okay rebel pls.


----------



## Mayor Monday (Oct 25, 2019)

I have tasted a small bottle cap of beer. It was horrid. Personally, I don't mind if people drink- *with a good head on their shoulders, period.* I've seen the destruction it can bring to people with potential, and the pain they bring to those who count on and care about them. It's very sad.


----------



## ali.di.magix (Oct 25, 2019)

I drink every now and then. There's only very few occasions that I drink heavily, like once a year lol. Even then, I'm an extreme heavy weight so alcohol doesn't really effect me. I generally like the taste of alcohol. Most wines and beers are gross though, I'd rather have spirits.


----------

